# دارة شحن بطارية 12v مساعدة



## م.نعيم-نت (13 مايو 2012)

لدي محول 12v -10A وبطاريتين جافة 12 7A قمت بوصل البطاريتين على التفرع مع دارة الشحن 
المحول له خرجان 12V 24V طبعا أنا أستخدم 12 ووصلت دارة جسرية بعد المحول نوع معدني 30 A ومكثف 2200 MF عند الشحن البطاريات لاتشحن لأكثر من 11 V وعند قياس جهد الشحن يعني خرج الدارة في حالة وصل البطاريات تعطي 11 أو 12 فسؤالي:
1-هل يرتفع مقدار فولت المحول بعد دارة التقويم عن الفولت الأساسي للمحول قبل التقويم 
2- هل من الظروري للشحن أن يكون مقدار فولت الشاحن 14-15 حتى تمتلى البطارية لسعتها وهي 13.7 
3- أذا أستخدمت خرج المحول 24 فهل هناك طريقة لخفظه ألى 15 V بأستخدام عنصر أو دارة طبعا غير منظم الجهد لأنه لأيحمل أكثر من 1 أمبير 
وششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أينشتين (13 مايو 2012)

تحياتي يا غالي ...

بإمكانك أستخدام الدارة المتكاملة lm338 وهي عبارة عن منظم جهد تستطيع ضبط جهد خرجه المنظم و يتحمل معاك لحد 5 أمبير ... أبحث في الإنترنت عن دارته و ستجدها بكثرة ... لها نفس توصيلة الدارة lm317 إن كنت تعرفها و بالتوفيق يا عزيزي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مايو 2012)

م.نعيم-نت قال:


> لدي محول 12v -10A وبطاريتين جافة 12 7A قمت بوصل البطاريتين على التفرع مع دارة الشحن
> المحول له خرجان 12V 24V طبعا أنا أستخدم 12 ووصلت دارة جسرية بعد المحول نوع معدني 30 A ومكثف 2200 MF عند الشحن البطاريات لاتشحن لأكثر من 11 V وعند قياس جهد الشحن يعني خرج الدارة في حالة وصل البطاريات تعطي 11 أو 12 فسؤالي:
> 1-هل يرتفع مقدار فولت المحول بعد دارة التقويم عن الفولت الأساسي للمحول قبل التقويم


لو قمت بقياس الجهد على المكثف بدون البطاريات المفترض أن يكون القيمة العظمى للجهد 12 فولت متردد وهى 1.414×12=16.8 فولت و يستمر الشحن
عدم الشحن قد يعنى تلف إحدى البطاريتين - جرب كل واحدة على حدة


> 2- هل من الظروري للشحن أن يكون مقدار فولت الشاحن 14-15 حتى تمتلى البطارية لسعتها وهي 13.7


كما ذكرت ليس من الضرورى لكن لو البطاريات كبيرة مثلا 100 أمبير قد تحتاج فولت أعلى من 12 لتقليل زمن الشحن و زيادة التيار


> 3- أذا أستخدمت خرج المحول 24 فهل هناك طريقة لخفظه ألى 15 V بأستخدام عنصر أو دارة طبعا غير منظم الجهد لأنه لأيحمل أكثر من 1 أمبير


هناك لكن مع التيار الكبير ستكون مكلفة


----------



## م.نعيم-نت (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا" لردودكم يا أخوان


----------

